# DVD-Menü...



## fruchtzwerg19891 (6. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

also erstens ich weiß nicht ob das hier richtig ist, aber ich habe nicht gewusst wo es sonst hingehört.
Da das meiste aber ohl mit PS gemacht wir habe ich es mal hier hinein gepostet.
Wenn es ganz falsch sein sollte bitte verschieben.

Also jetzt meine Frage: gestern kamen meine Eltern aus dem Ägypten Urlaub wieder die haben 18 min video und irgendwas um die 340 Fotos mitgebraucht.
Und da sich glaube jeder vorstellen kann wie so ein Typisches Urlaubsvideo von Papa aussieht habe ich mir gedacht dun wird das den anderen nicht an. Sondern zerschneiden es in die einzelnen abschnitte, und machen auss jeden ein Movie. Das selbe habe ich mit den Fotos vor den eine Diashow mit 340 Bildern da hat glaube ich niemand lust drauf...

Deswegen will ich ein recht umfangreiches Dvdmenü erstellen. Das soll folgendermasen aussehen also mann muss wählen können zwischne den einzelnen tagen und dann noch zwischen video und foto das heiß insgesamt 14 Tage das soll aber jetzt nicht so ein Typisches Nero dvdmenü sein sindern halt ein richtiges wie mann es auf gekauften dvds findet. Gibt es da programme dafür in denen man das machen kann oder wie ist soewas zu realisieren

mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## chmee (6. August 2005)

Wäre besser im Video-Design aufgehoben 

Adobe Encore, Spruce,Maestro oder DVDLab werden da weiterhelfen.

mfg chmee


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (7. August 2005)

ok ich habe mir jetzt mal dvd lab heruntergeladen. Gibt es da irgendwie tutorials dazu weil dasist schon etwas umfangreicher, da erstmal einzusteigen dauert ja auch irgendwie ne weile.


----------



## Xanderl (7. August 2005)

Also DVDLab ist ziemlich einfach. Du kannst ja vorgefertigte Menüs nehmen und die dann weiter verändern! Geht recht schnell und einfach! Probier einfach ein bisschen rum!


----------

